# iPhone based remote control for DirecTV DVR



## waltz49

Hi All,

I have a web app (web page) that allows you to control your network connected DVR from an iPod Touch or iPhone (and probably other mobiles as well). It has the usual remote buttons but also a live list of what is on each channel. Click on the show title and the TV tunes to that channel. Right now it is customized to my personal viewing habits (favorite channels) but it shows all channels. If there is interest, I can customize it so that individuals can create favorite station lists.

As I mentioned, it is pretty basic, and I've only tested it with R22, HR21 and HR24, from an iPod Touch w/ iOS 3.1 and 4 but it seems to work. Info and page at http://sillysot.com/dtv

Things I might add if there is sufficient interest:

Personalized channel lists
Channel selection based on what directTV package and extras are selected
More robust program list to include what's coming up
Support for multiple DVRs
Macro support (for example, who can remember how to view upcoming episodes)
...
Things I probably can't add because it is just a web page:

Volume control (which is not a DVR function)
Listing and playing recorded programs.

Anyway, though this is not the 1st such app in the world, comments are welcome.


----------



## hilmar2k

Getting "A valid IP address is required".

EDIT: On a BlackBerry, BTW.


----------



## Hdhead

Nicely done!! Put it on my IPAD and works great! Keep up the good work, has lots of potential. Love the instantaneous channel recognition. Sure beats the regular remote for speed. :up::up:


----------



## Xsabresx

Doesnt seem to work with my HR20


----------



## Phil T

I get a Safari cannot download file message on my I pad. Could my modem be blocking the port?


----------



## Hdhead

You guys that can't get it to work all have a wireless network? since this works via IP control. Won't work via 3G.


----------



## hilmar2k

Hdhead said:


> You guys that can't get it to work all have a wireless network? since this works via IP control. Won't work via 3G.


Yup.


----------



## Hdhead

waltz - Love to see a way to personalize the channel list if it's not to difficult for you to set up. Thanks again and welcome to the forum.:welcome_s


----------



## HoTat2

Nice so far, controlling my HR21-200 anyway;

Trying it out on a PC using the Safari web browser, but many local channels missing in the list for the Los Angeles market.


----------



## Kevin F

Works on my motorola droid and ipad. Have you considered making a native android and iphone app? That would be great.


----------



## gteach26

Works well on my hr20-700...the interface looks and works nicely. Connecting was a snap! Nice job!

Spooky how well this works...now that I put my ip address and zip code into the software, what would stop someone with time to kill from changing my channels at will just for " fun"?


----------



## HoTat2

gteach26 said:


> Works well on my hr20-700...the interface looks and works nicely. Connecting was a snap! Nice job!
> 
> Spooky how well this works...now that I put my ip address and zip code into the software, what would stop someone with time to kill from changing my channels at will just for " fun"?


They have to be on your home network, as this app does not work remotely from outside your router on the public www.


----------



## Xsabresx

gteach26 said:


> Works well on my hr20-700...the interface looks and works nicely. Connecting was a snap! Nice job!
> 
> Spooky how well this works...now that I put my ip address and zip code into the software, what would stop someone with time to kill from changing my channels at will just for " fun"?


Interesting that it works on yours but not on mine. Doesnt even work for me on Firefox.

This part of the instructions DID work, however.

Make sure you can connect to the DVR using a web browser on your PC or iPod/iPhone. Use http://<dvr's-address>:8080. For example, if your DVR is at 192.168.1.60, go to http://192.168.1.60:8080 and you should see the "DIRECTV HTTP Server" page.


----------



## Doug Brott

This is not a release feature (port 8080) on the DVRs at this point. Anything you see or find may not be there if/when this feature gets released.


----------



## Xsabresx

Even stranger. Works from the iPad but not the iPod

Figured out the Firefox problem. It doesnt like NoScript running (even if you allow the site). Works like a charm on Chrome though!


----------



## Phil T

I finally got it to work by going to: menu, setup, system setup, whole home, external device, external access, allow. This is on a HR24-500.


----------



## lotbass

chilibball said:


> Works on my motorola droid and ipad. Have you considered making a native android and iphone app? That would be great.


I have it working on my ipad, but not on my droid. On the droid I have tried both the default browser and Dolphin HD browser. Which browswer are you using on the droid?


----------



## SledDog

Very Nice. Works like a champ.


----------



## Kevin F

"lotbass" said:


> I have it working on my ipad, but not on my droid. On the droid I have tried both the default browser and Dolphin HD browser. Which browswer are you using on the droid?


Just the stock one. But I forgot to mention that I set the UAString to iPhone from the default of Android.


----------



## Go Beavs

Thanks *waltz49*. That's a pretty cool deal you've built there. Works like a charm on Safari!


----------



## kcmrlitz

Works great for me! I would love to see a full app on iTunes . One suggestion would be a stop button on the control page to stop viewing a recorded program.

Kevin


----------



## waltz49

Thanks everyone for trying this out and for the comments. 

First, I guess a short explanation of pre-reqs is required.

Control of the DVR is through the home TCP/IP network. That is the local network to which the DVR is connected. These networks usually have a 192.168.x.x address or a 10.x.x.x address depending on your home router. What is important to note here is that the iPhone (or whatever browser) needs to have an address on the same network. I don't have a 3G type of connection, but I gather that these get an IP address assigned by the phone company, not your home network so those types of connections won't work.

geek note: The outside network can not see inside your local network unless you specifically set your router up to do that, which most people will not do; If you want the outside world to see your DVR, open port 8080 to route to your DVR box, but be prepared for hacking attempts which the DVR might not handle gracefully.

2nd, the way that programming is determined is to go to the DirecTV site's "whats on" page. I've made an effort to hit the DirecTV server as little as possible (both for our benefit and theirs!) so listings only get updated if you make a new request for a given zip code after the clock goes past 0 or 30 minutes past the hour (or 15 minutes since the last request for a given zip). You might see shows listed as still showing that are not really still on if they didn't end at 0 or 30 past.

I've filtered out any channels that are showing titles of 'paid programming' or 'no programming' in the listings, so sometimes channels will appear to be missing but are simply filtered out because they are showing infomercials.

Finally, I'm a geek and, by definition, don't watch or even understand sports (heck, I even got my arm broken in 6th grade wrestling!), so for now the channels above 619 are not shown right now.

I'd like to understand the missing LA local channels so let me know the zip and I'll take a look. It is probably infomercial filtering though.

I'll have a look at personalizing channel lists. I know how I'd like it to look and it has great potential but I have some learning to do so this will be a little while yet. I'll study a bit over the holidays.


----------



## ciurca

"chilibball" said:


> Works on my motorola droid and ipad. Have you considered making a native android and iphone app? That would be great.


+1 on the droid app. Freaaked my wife out when I changed the channel. She had the remote.


----------



## HoTat2

waltz49 said:


> ... I'd like to understand the missing LA local channels so let me know the zip and I'll take a look. It is probably infomercial filtering though.


Zip here is 90037, and the app is only displaying six local stations;

KNBC 4
KTLA 5
KTTV 11
KWHY 22
KCET 28
KOCE 50

Therefore quite a few from the DirecTV lineup in the LA market are missing. 21 to be exact;

KCBS 2
KABC 7
KCAL 9
KCOP 13
KSCI 18
KBBC 20
KVCR 24
KPXN 30
KVMD 31
KMEX 34
KXLA 44
KFTR 46
KVEA 52
KAZA 54
KDOC 56
KJLA 57
KLCS 58
KLCS 58-2
KRCA 62
KBEH 63
KHIZ 64

Otherwise good app though, thanks ...


----------



## ciurca

I like the app just for the fact I can mess with my son.


----------



## brian188

Most items work fine on Samsung Epic with an HR20-700.

Local channels only thing that doesn't seem to work. They aren't listing even with my zip. And missing some movie channels, Showtime, etc. but assume you don't have them set up if you don't get em.


----------



## Hdhead

Doesn't list any locals for me in zip 54650.


----------



## waltz49

Thanks HoTat2. I think this fixed. I was inadvertently restricting the locals list to those in my own zip code. Station names should appear as text since I don't have associations to networks. When I get to adding customization, we'll be able to knock out those shopping or alternate language channels as desired (but that might be a little while yet).


----------



## hilmar2k

ciurca said:


> I like the app just for the fact I can mess with my son.


Replace "son" with "wife" and that's exactly why I tried so hard to get this to work for me. :lol:


----------



## BurnX

Works with iPhone. Works with Firefox 4.0b7. 

Had an issue with Chrome v8.0.552.200 beta. The last 2 octets of the IP address are cleared from the DVR's IP Address box when clicking the set button. This causes the needs Valid IP message to pop up.

Overall awesome job!! Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## cypherx

I'm not home to try it, so I put in 127.0.0.1 in the IP address box just so I can proceed and look around. But when I hit set, the IP address changes to 127.0 and a box comes up saying invalid IP. Every time I correct the IP address, as soon as I hit set it goes away.

Java is fully updated, not sure if that matters (i know some java updates can break legacy code).

I'll try later tonight on my iphone when I get home.


----------



## bleggett29

I'm also having difficulty setting the IP address in Chrome v8.0.552.200 (last 2 octets disappearing).
It does, however, work great on my Droid Incredible over WiFi.
Also works OK in IE 8.
Occasional locals missing from guide(ZIP 20653) but I'm sure it's due to filtering. Currently only missing CH 7 WJLA which is showing paid programming.


----------



## HoTat2

waltz49 said:


> Thanks HoTat2. I think this fixed. I was inadvertently restricting the locals list to those in my own zip code. Station names should appear as text since I don't have associations to networks. When I get to adding customization, we'll be able to knock out those shopping or alternate language channels as desired (but that might be a little while yet).


Yes that "practically," for me anyhow  did the trick since the channels still not coming up, or consistently up, are almost all Spanish speaking stations I don't watch anyhow. But for the record, right now the channels not presently showing are.

KSCI 18, KWHY 22, KMEX 34, KFTR 46, KVEA 52, KAZA 54, KJLA 57, KLCS 58-2, KRCA 62, and KHIZ 64.

Still thanks-a-much for the work so far and love the additional remote functions you've recently added I see.


----------



## ciurca

My thoughts...

With a little more layout, the keypad tab and the controls tab can be just one tab. 

I downloaded the page and files onto my local machine and ran it from there. The app worked just as it does off your server except the channels page wouldn't fetch. I'm sure since this is just in early beta, you could easily work on that coding. So, I think it could be a great app. I'd download a finished app and be happy to pay a buck for it, rather than deal with an ad crawl. Keep up the evolution of it.


----------



## cypherx

Ok I'm home now and it works great on my iphone. Great job! Many props to you!

Nice platform to build upon. It can only get fine tuned from here!


----------



## jmh139

Great Job, works faster than the DTV remote on my iPhone to my HR20-100. My kids love this with their iPhones!


----------



## bleggett29

"ciurca" said:


> My thoughts...
> 
> With a little more layout, the keypad tab and the controls tab can be just one tab.
> 
> I downloaded the page and files onto my local machine and ran it from there. The app worked just as it does off your server except the channels page wouldn't fetch. I'm sure since this is just in early beta, you could easily work on that coding. So, I think it could be a great app. I'd download a finished app and be happy to pay a buck for it, rather than deal with an ad crawl. Keep up the evolution of it.


You can edit the html file to have a hard link to the php file on the OPs server. I spent several hours over night trying to get Chrome to work. A lot of it was editing a local copy of the html.


----------



## waltz49

Chrome chopping off the IP address should be fixed.

Geek note: Looks like Chrome and Safari interpret the HTML5 standard for input type="number" differently. iPhones just change the keypad to numbers but Chrome validates a real number which, of course, can't have multiple decimals. The fix was to use type=number only on ipod/iphone/ipad. Yuck... but I think it should work.

Also, I did filter out a few of the non-English channels in some areas. Since this is really an early version, I'm not providing a means for users to do that and so I thought it reasonable to filter out the non-English channels most current users would not care to see in the lists.


----------



## waltz49

ciurca said:


> With a little more layout, the keypad tab and the controls tab can be just one tab.


I originally had it that way, but I found that there was too much scrolling around and it was not intuitive.

It does need some work on button placement though. For example, if you accidentally change channels, you can only find the 'previous channel' button on the keypad page. I added a temporary 'prev' button on the listings but I still find myself looking for the previous button. So maybe a frequently used button bar or something.

One tip though, you can disable sending commands to the DVR with the 'disable' button on the info page.


----------



## bleggett29

waltz49 said:


> *Chrome chopping off the IP address should be fixed.
> 
> Geek note: Looks like Chrome and Safari interpret the HTML5 standard for input type="number" differently. iPhones just change the keypad to numbers but Chrome validates a real number which, of course, can't have multiple decimals. The fix was to use type=number only on ipod/iphone/ipad. Yuck... but I think it should work.*
> 
> Also, I did filter out a few of the non-English channels in some areas. Since this is really an early version, I'm not providing a means for users to do that and so I thought it reasonable to filter out the non-English channels most current users would not care to see in the lists.


Thanks. 


Code:


if (!apple) { // God why can't browsers be standard!?!?!
       document.getElementById('rmipaddr').type="text";
       document.getElementById('zipCode').type="text";

Good to know for future references.


----------



## ciurca

waltz49 said:


> I originally had it that way, but I found that there was too much scrolling around and it was not intuitive.
> 
> It does need some work on button placement though. For example, if you accidentally change channels, you can only find the 'previous channel' button on the keypad page. I added a temporary 'prev' button on the listings but I still find myself looking for the previous button. So maybe a frequently used button bar or something.
> 
> One tip though, you can disable sending commands to the DVR with the 'disable' button on the info page.


INHO, there seemed to be too many repeat functions on the two screens, that is why I mentioned it....But if you cut out the repeat buttons on the 2 tabs, you could make the buttons bigger (or additional functions) which would help with some of us with bigger fingers or just crappy touch screen dexterity. (I love/hate my X Droid touchscreen due to speed of input compared to a keyboard)


----------



## NewForceFiveFan

Sweet! Just ordered Verizon DSL friday night so I can start using On Demand. Now I've just got to wait for the dsl modem/router combo and filters to arrive before I can hook it all up. This little web app just sweetens the pot. If you could make it into a full iTunes App I'd even pay for it. You should file for the software rights to prevent D* from stealing it and marketing it as their own. If they want an official Directv app of it they should have to license the software from you.


----------



## bleggett29

I know you're in the early stages of this but any possible way of including a "Kids" category in the channel guide? I've already tested the following on a local copy and seems to work fine.


Code:


channelHeader('Kids');
    station("290");
    station("291");
    station("292");
    station("293");
    station("294");
    station("295");
    station("296");
    station("297");
    station("298");
    station("299");
    station("300");
    station("301");
    station("302");
    station("303");


----------



## waltz49

I added a kids and sports section and I'm trying to move channel lists to the server in preparation for customization capability so those of you looking at the html won't see those new lists.

I've changed the app to remove the selections of what to show from the info page and instead have collapsible headers in the list. Clicking on a header now expands or collapses the category so it is easier to scroll through the list and skip stuff you don't want.

If you want the adult category, add ?adult to the URL.

Sorry, for those looking at the source, the code is getting temporarily convoluted and uglier and is a little slower right now.


----------



## hasan

My compliments! Very nice job. I just checked it out first on my main computer (wireless to my router) and FireFox. (WinXP Home). Worked first try.

Then went to the iPOD Touch and aside from fatfingering the IP, it worked first try too. Very snappy and functional. I'm going to do a bunch of playing around.

Very much like the "previous" button. I could have some real fun witih this. For separate DVRs it would simply be a matter of saving a web page (configured with the IP of that specific DVR) for each one, and changing the description to reflect the DVR "hame". That way, I could be up in the bedroom and have access to any DVR in the house, using nothing but the iPOD Touch!

Outstanding. Please continue to develop it, as you have a real winner here!


----------



## bleggett29

I have some missing icons for network/local channels. All in 68x38pix PNG. I believe I've kept the same naming scheme you are using.
The first one (ETV_SD.png) is actually MHz Networks/MHz Worldview (local Ch 56 WNVC, D* Ch 2183 MHzW). It looks like D* still has the old network name for local Ch 56 (ETV) listed but has the correct listing as MHzW for Ch 2183.
The second icon is Telefutura (TFT), and the third is Univision (UNI).


----------



## VandyCWG

I run my on webserver, any way to get your program to run on my server? I would love to set up DVR specific addresses.


----------



## waltz49

VandyCWG: I'll be setting up customization of channel categories etc but for now I'm changing the server backend very frequently. I plan to move all the lists out of the html and onto the server so that you can have individual categories. I hadn't thought of different lists for different DVRs, but I can see why that might be useful.

bleggett29: I'm actually filtering out some of the non-English stations for now (see above) but eventually I hope to build a table of some of the local stations and their icons. I did add the ones you posted though. I'd suggest running the html from my server for a while because the backend changes are paired with html changes.


----------



## Hdhead

waltz - Fantastic! Getting better every day! Thanks for all your efforts.


----------



## CincySaint

This is fantastic. Thanks for sharing it with the community. I'd be happy to contribute a few bucks for this.

Looking forward to the customizablenversion.


----------



## stlmike

Loving it! 

Is there any way to use it for multiple DVR's? I have not been successful yet with my iPhone 4. I tried to set up each one based on the IP address of the DRV then hit the "+" button and save as a new icon on my main screen, but anytime I change the IP settings, it changes it for all of them (i.e. the 5 DVR's I have set up all change to the most recently updated IP address and not saving the unique IP's I'm giving them).

Thanks for the great work!!


----------



## Steve

stlmike said:


> Loving it!
> 
> Is there any way to use it for multiple DVR's? I have not been successful yet with my iPhone 4. I tried to set up each one based on the IP address of the DRV then hit the "+" button and save as a new icon on my main screen, but anytime I change the IP settings, it changes it for all of them (i.e. the 5 DVR's I have set up all change to the most recently updated IP address and not saving the unique IP's I'm giving them)


Agree. Would be awesome if could enter multiple DVR's to a pull-down, perhaps using "friendly" names associated with their IP's.

That said, great work, and thanks so much for sharing it with us!


----------



## dkraft

Excellent work!


----------



## HoTat2

Steve said:


> Agree. Would be awesome if could enter multiple DVR's to a pull-down, perhaps using "friendly" names associated with their IP's.
> 
> That said, great work, and thanks so much for sharing it with us!


Hey guys, educate me a bit on this here please. And pardon any possible ignorance ;

But since I'm still using an old and very "un-Smart" POS cell phone, I just assumed there really wasn't too much you could do on a PC (within reason of course) that you can't do on a state of the art Smart Phone nowadays.

So why can't you simply use your phones' web-browser to access http://sillysot.com/dtv/example.html

Enter each DVRs IP and zip code data, and then save them as individual html web documents?

It works for my PC here and on hasan's iPad (see his post #45).

Or is it that Smart Phones can't do this like actual computers commonly do?


----------



## stlmike

HoTat2 said:


> Hey guys, educate me a bit on this here please. And pardon any possible ignorance ;
> 
> But since I'm still using an old and very "un-Smart" POS cell phone, I just assumed there really wasn't too much you could do on a PC (within reason of course) that you can't do on a state of the art Smart Phone nowadays.
> 
> So why can't you simply use your phones' web-browser to access http://sillysot.com/dtv/example.html
> 
> Enter each DVRs IP and zip code data, and then save them as individual html web documents?
> 
> It works for my PC here and on hasan's iPad (see his post #45).
> 
> Or is it that Smart Phones can't do this like actual computers commonly do?


I tried to do that. But sadly changing one of the web documents is changing all of them. I'm not sure why or if I'm doing something wrong, but I have individual saved links for 3 different DVR's (labeled office, tv room, and bar room) and changing the IP of one of those changed all.


----------



## Steve

HoTat2 said:


> Hey guys, educate me a bit on this here please. And pardon any possible ignorance ;
> 
> But since I'm still using an old and very "un-Smart" POS cell phone, I just assumed there really wasn't too much you could do on a PC (within reason of course) that you can't do on a state of the art Smart Phone nowadays.
> 
> So why can't you simply use your phones' web-browser to access http://sillysot.com/dtv/example.html
> 
> Enter each DVRs IP and zip code data, and then save them as individual html web documents?
> 
> It works for my PC here and on hasan's iPad (see his post #45).
> 
> Or is it that Smart Phones can't do this like actual computers commonly do?


My guess is the "cookie" created by the web page on your PC only stores the latest IP address you used. No matter how many copies of the page you create, they all reference the same "cookie".


----------



## bleggett29

Steve said:


> My guess is the "cookie" created by the web page on your PC only stores the latest IP address you used. No matter how many copies of the page you create, they all reference the same "cookie".


This is exactly the reason why. The OP has yet to implement support for multiple DVR's.

From http://sillysot.com/dtv


> Future plans
> 
> More of a wish list than real plans, but here are some thoughts
> Custom channel lists
> *Support for more than 1 DVR on the network*
> Recently used stations
> Better presentation and usability (button placement, gestures on iPhones, more native feel, etc).


----------



## hasan

Steve said:


> My guess is the "cookie" created by the web page on your PC only stores the latest IP address you used. No matter how many copies of the page you create, they all reference the same "cookie".


Yep, I originally posted that I was going to use it for multiple DVRs and how cool that would be, and found out that only the latest save/set IP is held. I expect that might get fixed, but even if it isn't added, I can change it manually and the functions available and how well they work are terrific!


----------



## mrfatboy

Has anybody tried to VPN into their home network and see if this works?

BTW, until it is fixed you should be able to use different browsers for different DVRs. Each browser will store it's own cookie for a DVR. I have IE, Chrome, Firefox, and Safari installed. This is really easy in Windows 7 with your multiple DVRs pinned to the task bar.


----------



## dvisthe

Awesome, works on my HR20-700 networked through a powerline adapter, using my IPOD Touch.
Funny, you call yourself a geek,
I am no where near being a geek and find this stuff truly amazing, Great work!!
I do hope you plan to add some RSN's, being a Mets fan, I would love to have SNY on there.

I am going to keep this a secret and screw with my wife and son for as long as I can:lol:


----------



## waltz49

For now you can use multiple DVRs by creating a separate icon or bookmark with ?ip=x.x.x.x at the end of the url.

For example:

http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/*?ip=192.168.10.132*​
All other settings are shared between all the icons (shared cookies as noted above). This isn't well tested, but I think it will work.


----------



## Hdhead

waltz49 said:


> For now you can use multiple DVRs by creating a separate icon or bookmark with ?ip=x.x.x.x at the end of the url.
> 
> For example:
> 
> http://sillysot.com/dtv/example.html*?ip=192.168.10.132*​
> All other settings are shared between all the icons (shared cookies as noted above). This isn't well tested, but I think it will work.


Works great! Thanks!


----------



## waltz49

I put up a version that lets you customize the lists.

http://sillysot.com/dtvtest

This is alpha code but it seems to mostly work.

Settings are currently stored as cookies, not on a server so there is no export/import yet. 

Customization is enabled on the info tab. Customizations available:
Change category names
Change channels within categories
Move categories up and down in list
Add and delete categories.
Not available (sorry, maybe some day): 
Ordering stations within categories 
import/export to server
Multiple DVRs from a single icon.

All customization is done from the existing channel list. The buttons in customize mode are tiny but hopefully this isn't something that is done often. When I get to store settings on the server it will be better because it is much easier to do the customization on a PC.


----------



## joshferg

Wow! Thanks for the update. The app is exactly what I've be wanting now. Keep the updates coming. 
One quick question, is there anyway to add the local sports channels (I.e. FSN) to the channel lists. It doesn't show up as a channel I can select. Thanks!


----------



## hasan

waltz49 said:


> For now you can use multiple DVRs by creating a separate icon or bookmark with ?ip=x.x.x.x at the end of the url.
> 
> For example:
> 
> http://sillysot.com/dtv/example.html*?ip=192.168.10.132*​
> All other settings are shared between all the icons (shared cookies as noted above). This isn't well tested, but I think it will work.


Works perfectly on 3 different DVRs by specifying the ip in the bookmark as you indicated. One DVR is quite remote (pun intended), in that I am using Wireless G to the router from the Ipod Toch, and Wireless N from the router to the HR20-100 located about 80' away. Very impressive. Nice, very nice work and thanks so much for developing this and incorporating the suggestion to support multiple DVRs.

I was thinking this would also work on a networked HD receiver only, as well. It has an IP address, and since I have WHDVR, I could even tell it to record, and I would be prompted for which DVR to record to. A little convoluted, but it should work on a networked receiver, like my H21-200 as well, don't you think?


----------



## waltz49

joshferg said:


> ... is there anyway to add the local sports channels (I.e. FSN) to the channel lists. It doesn't show up as a channel I can select. Thanks!


I updated the code that fetches channels for the customizable version to show channel #s < 700 (was 600 before). YOu may need to select all channels on the info tab (maybe not though). If that doesn't do it, let me know the channel # and the zip code.

The filtering for DirecTV packages isn't very good. You'll see lots of channels you don't get with packages (network, a few movie channels, sports, etc) but over time that should get refined. No real harm in having them there, just a waste of real estate on the screen, but it is a little confusing. Of course, the next time DirecTV makes a big channel reorder, all @%$# will break loose, but I guess "them's the breaks" (no pun intended).


----------



## waltz49

hasan said:


> I was thinking this would also work on a networked HD receiver only, as well. It has an IP address, and since I have WHDVR, I could even tell it to record, and I would be prompted for which DVR to record to. A little convoluted, but it should work on a networked receiver, like my H21-200 as well, don't you think?


I don't know what it would do since I don't have that equipment and I know nothing about whole house dvr. You can see if the h21 has an interface at port 8080 (http://_your.h21.ip.address_*:8080* from a web browser) but even if it does, it may be different than the DVRs.

Either way, I can't get info from the DVR using the techniques I use (AJAX calls) because of built in security in web browsers, so I can't retrieve play lists or other info. it might be possible for the app to record future shows by going through manual steps (menu>?>manual record>... ) but that is more work (and subject to more breakage) than I care to embark on. And I'm pretty sure that if I spend another minute on this this weekend, my wife will make sure I find out exactly where Jimmy Hoffa went. (is that too obscure a reference now? Showing my age?)


----------



## code4code5

Absolutely fantastic! I can only imagine the hours if tinkering and heartache it must have taken to get this running. That said, I hate to sound like a "thanks, now here's a kick in the teeth" kind if guys, but would it be possible to add page up/down buttons to the "controls" tab? In my mind, that would be perfect.


----------



## Hdhead

AWESOME!!


----------



## p010ne

Your channel selector needs an update to provide selecting a dash "-" for those of us who use DirecTV AM21!


----------



## joshferg

"waltz49" said:


> I updated the code that fetches channels for the customizable version to show channel #s < 700 (was 600 before). YOu may need to select all channels on the info tab (maybe not though). If that doesn't do it, let me know the channel # and the zip code.
> 
> The filtering for DirecTV packages isn't very good. You'll see lots of channels you don't get with packages (network, a few movie channels, sports, etc) but over time that should get refined. No real harm in having them there, just a waste of real estate on the screen, but it is a little confusing. Of course, the next time DirecTV makes a big channel reorder, all @%$# will break loose, but I guess "them's the breaks" (no pun intended).


Thanks for the update!! Just wanted to let you know that FSN now shows up in the list of available channels to choose from but when added it doesn't show up in the channel list. Any ideas??


----------



## hasan

waltz49 said:


> I don't know what it would do since I don't have that equipment and I know nothing about whole house dvr. You can see if the h21 has an interface at port 8080 (http://_your.h21.ip.address_*:8080* from a web browser) but even if it does, it may be different than the DVRs.
> 
> Either way, I can't get info from the DVR using the techniques I use (AJAX calls) because of built in security in web browsers, so I can't retrieve play lists or other info. it might be possible for the app to record future shows by going through manual steps (menu>?>manual record>... ) but that is more work (and subject to more breakage) than I care to embark on. And I'm pretty sure that if I spend another minute on this this weekend, my wife will make sure I find out exactly where Jimmy Hoffa went. (is that too obscure a reference now? Showing my age?)


Don't even think about it, as I was only talking about "playing around" and seeing what would happen. If I get time, I'll test it and report back, but it really is of no real consequence.

You've done an excellent job with all the heavy lifting. We *really* appreciate it!


----------



## p010ne

"p010ne" said:


> Your channel selector needs an update to provide selecting a dash "-" for those of us who use DirecTV AM21!


I see that you have implemented the DASH, But for some WEIRD reason - it Does Not seem to work??
Normaly just entering a dash on a remote returns receiver information!
The AM21 requires the dash for additional local channels!
What do you suppose is wrong?


----------



## waltz49

re dash -- typo on my part. Should work now.

I am now redirecting new users to the customizable app. Details at http://sillysot.com/dtv.

Thanks everyone for your comments so far. For the curious, check the known issues page.


----------



## p010ne

"waltz49" said:


> re dash -- typo on my part. Should work now.
> 
> I am now redirecting new users to the customizable app. Details at http://sillysot.com/dtv.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your comments so far. For the curious, check the known issues page.


Are you able to enter channel digits followed by the dash? It does not work for me - I get the unit's information when I enter the dash? Probably nothing you can do about that?
May not even be able to use the dash to tailor local channel favorites?


----------



## waltz49

Try reloading the page (info tab). I can use the dash in a channel # (4-2 for example) and that changes the channel and if I enter dash w/o a number, it shows the receiver info. You might need to clear the browser cache too (safari cache in an iPod) but don't clear cookies.


----------



## p010ne

"waltz49" said:


> Try reloading the page (info tab). I can use the dash in a channel # (4-2 for example) and that changes the channel and if I enter dash w/o a number, it shows the receiver info. You might need to clear the browser cache too (safari cache in an iPod) but don't clear cookies.


I have HR24-200 & AM21 using my iPod touch. I am pleased that it works for you but I am having problems!


----------



## waltz49

I can only guess that the HR24's internal web server, is not forwarding the dash command to the AM21. I've never heard of the AM21 before this post, but I think you said you are seeing the receiver info and that would indicate that the HR24 is seeing the dash command correctly (you are getting the receiver info, no?).

There is another means by which I might be able to send commands, but I don't want to do this in the public page right now...
From a web browser http://your-dvr-addr:8080/tv/tune?major=x&minor=y

x and y are before and after the dash. For example, for 4-2 
http://192.168.10.132:8080/tv/tune?major=4&minor=2

That might return a file, but just ignore that. Let me know if the channel changes


----------



## BubblePuppy

I finally got around to setting this up in my Nexus1. Wow! Nice job. It was very easy to setup and works like a charm. The only snag is that turning on wifi turns off 3g/data (phone function, not app issue) so I have to toggle between the two for guide updates and dvr control. 
As was stated in a earlier post using this app the dvr response is faster than using a remote.
Again...Excellent job.
Not sure I want to set this up in Melissa's iphone, that might result in dueling smart phones. :lol:


----------



## Steve

waltz49 said:


> For example, for 4-2
> http://192.168.10.132:8080/tv/tune?major=4&minor=2


This works. Just tried it on my HR20-700 and was able to tune to 2-1 and 4-1.

*EDIT: *I do get a "code 200" if I try to tune to a channel I'm already tuned-to.


----------



## p010ne

Steve said:


> This works. Just tried it on my HR20-700 and was able to tune to 2-1 and 4-1.
> 
> *EDIT: *I do get a "code 200" if I try to tune to a channel I'm already tuned-to.


Yes, this is what happens but it works!


> {"status": {
> "code": 200,
> "msg": "OK.",
> "query": "/tv/tune?major=5&minor=1"
> }


----------



## waltz49

OK. Thanks. That is how stations are tuned from the channels list already, but the keypad buttons don't do it that way right now because they send one key at a time (so I don't have to require the Enter key). I'll look at buffering those so it will send keys maybe a second or 2 after the last keypress or on enter. Gotta think about what would be best there because I don't want to slow down response time for those without the extra box.


----------



## HDinVT

Nice job. Works best with Dolphin browser in full screen mode on my Droid-X. I'd like the list and chan/page buttons on the same tab. You could replace info with list. I rarely use info, but I could be in the minority on this. Thanks for the work you've done.


----------



## waltz49

Failure due to DirecTV changes

DirecTV is currently updating the online web guide on which the remote app depends and the remote is not able to fetch channels.

http://www.directv.com/entertainment/guide

It looks like they are going out of their way to make the web guide really hard to use. They will be showing 10 channels at a time, and force you to use the mouse to scroll through the channels, with a several second delay on each scroll. If what they are doing is permanent, seeing what's on 200 channels will take lots of work and frustration.

I don't know if after this the remote will be fixable and, from what I've seen of the web changes, the web guide will be equally unusable. Hopefully someone in DirecTV management will nix this, but since the DirecTV website has always been a sales tool and not a destination for existing customers, I'm not optimistic.


----------



## swyman18

From what I've read in another thread, people seem to really like the new web guide. I've yet to see it myself, as it's gradually being rolled out.

Sorry to hear it messes up your app, it was a really neat feature.


----------



## waltz49

I like the functions too, I just don't care for the fact that it is hard to use if you want to see things quickly. If they'd add either the ability to see many more channels, or fast keyboard only scrolling, I'd be OK with it. It requires a mouse so it is hard to use on a laptop (which generally has a slower-to-use mouse interface than a desktop). They could load the schedule in the background and not make me wait for every scroll. Right now it is about 3 seconds for each scroll -- an eternity for my A.D.D. rattled brain. By the time a scroll refreshes, I'm off thinking about something else (like the fact that I just watched a 'wait' graphic spinning around).

I have been in IT since the 70's and I still remember the paper from 1982, almost 30 years ago(!) that extolled the virtues of sub-second response time, and the destructive result of making users wait. http://www.vm.ibm.com/devpages/jelliott/evrrt.html

I'm hoping I can find an an API to get current programming data after this update is rolled out. If anyone can aid me in this quest, I'd be grateful. Otherwise, I'll have to trash the listings.


----------



## billcoff

waltz49 said:


> Right now it is about 3 seconds for each scroll -- an eternity for my A.D.D. rattled brain. By the time a scroll refreshes, I'm off thinking about something else (like the fact that I just watched a 'wait' graphic spinning around).


Haven't tried it on a laptop, but scrolling takes less than a second on my desktop (wireless N to Comcast).

Sorry about the effect this is having on your iPhone remote app. I have it on my desktop, laptop, two iPhones, iPad, and iPod Touch. Strange, there was no guide data yesterday, worked fine last night, except I had to redo my locals, and then this morning your disclaimer pops up.


----------



## waltz49

Channel lists have been restored in the remote app. 

Unfortunately, local channels are not available but the upside is that it should be faster for most requests. I took off the zip code since I can't get local channel info anymore.

I'll try to add a way to get local channels in the list, even though I can't tell what is playing on them. Might be a while.

This was a rush job, so there may well be errors (like not updating correctly). Let me know if you see problems.

For those who watch TV in front of a PC, the channel list was changed last week to fill the screen so you can see everything in one place.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Too bad about the locals, I hope you can restore that.
In the channel guide the channel category is blocking the "Expand All" tab. 
Also the channel numbers aren't listed in numerical or alphabetical order, seems to be random listing. That might mbe something I'm doing or a setting I can't find.
Using a Nexus1.
Thanks for all of your efforts.


----------



## waltz49

Thanks. I'll have a look. The out of order lists might be the default lists. I created those manually but I'll make them ordered. BTW the programs shown might be out of date now. I have to put in a fix for that.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Crud.....didn't know you manually put in the channels...that's alot of work!


----------



## waltz49

Nah, for the defaults I put in the ones I watch but most things are dynamic.


----------



## waltz49

Local channels are back in the remote control.

http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/

DirecTV no longer specifically shows the 'dash' channels (like 4-2) in their lists so if you have those, you may see the wrong channel tuned or listed. If you see those problems, please let me know. I'll need the correct channel numbers and associated ID from my lookup page.


----------



## bralph

I swear there was a menu button when I first started using this, but I don't see one anymore.


----------



## waltz49

bralph said:


> I swear there was a menu button when I first started using this, but I don't see one anymore.


Scroll down on the keypad page to find the menu button.


----------



## Game Fan

waltz49 I just tried this and I love this little app. Works great on my Iphone4 and my laptop. I can control either of my HR20-700's. Its so much faster than the remote its scary. Thanks and keep up the good work.


----------



## waltz49

Thanks. Just for laughs, I just added 4 macros to the "Controls" tab for things I occasionally use but can never remember how to find. No user defined ones now, but maybe someday if these work. They are completely dependent on the receiver's software so I don't know if they will work for others. Time between commands is 1/2 second and the info|exit are so they should work from almost anywhere.

_View Upcoming_ info|exit|guide|info|down|down|down|select
_Closed Caption_ info|exit|yellow|down|down|select
_On Demand Channels_ info|exit|menu|down|select|down|down|select|down|down|down|down|select
_Series Manager _info|exit|menu|down|down|down|select|down|select​
Folks, pls let me know if these work on your receiver & if there are others you think might be of general interest. Note, I don't get any additional sports, movies or specialty packages so I can't test that stuff.


----------



## BubblePuppy

HR20-700
Phone: Nexus 1
The new macros are working great. Actually it is fun watching it go through the menus, and doing it a lot faster than doing it with the remote.

In the channel screen the "Expand All" tab is still covered by the "Frequent" heading. 

All in all you have done a excellent job. Now I don't have to worry about my Harmony remote batteries needing a recharge, and it can be recharged while using this app to take its place.


----------



## cypherx

waltz49 said:


> Folks, pls let me know if these work on your receiver & if there are others you think might be of general interest. Note, I don't get any additional sports, movies or specialty packages so I can't test that stuff.


How hard would it be to put in a QWERTY keyboard, and with a key press, it automatically "triple taps" the appropriate number key, the right amount of times to get that letter, then arrows over to the next position (just in case the next letter is on the same number key)?

A quick qwerty interface on smart search would be phenomenal. Not sure if the response time would allow this to be reasonable though. Also its tough to time properly, but you never know.


----------



## Steve

waltz49 said:


> Thanks. Just for laughs, I just added 4 macros to the "Controls" tab for things I occasionally use but can never remember how to find. No user defined ones now, but maybe someday if these work. They are completely dependent on the receiver's software so I don't know if they will work for others. Time between commands is 1/2 second and the info|exit are so they should work from almost anywhere.
> 
> _View Upcoming_ info|exit|guide|info|down|down|down|select
> _Closed Caption_ info|exit|yellow|down|down|select
> _On Demand Channels_ info|exit|menu|down|select|down|down|select|down|down|down|down|select
> _Series Manager _info|exit|menu|down|down|down|select|down|select​
> Folks, pls let me know if these work on your receiver & if there are others you think might be of general interest. Note, I don't get any additional sports, movies or specialty packages so I can't test that stuff.


I think a macro that takes you to the _To Do List_ might be one that folks use often.


----------



## hasan

Steve said:


> I think a macro that takes you to the _To Do List_ might be one that folks use often.


Big Time! One of my most often used lists.


----------



## waltz49

Program Search and a To-Do List macro are now available.

Timing on the program search may be too fast so take care.

For what its worth, I did try to use the "numbers like a cell phone" method of entering letters instead of selecting letters in the on-screen keypad, it looks better but it it is woefully unreliable because of network & DVR timing problems. It is also slower because of the required time between letters.

You'll probably need to exit and reload the app to pick up the changes.

http://sillysot.com/dtv


----------



## cypherx

Wow waltz, I am impressed! The search does work and it's neat to see it do it's thing. That had to be complicated because you always have to know where the cursor is and how far and what direction to travel to get to the next letter.

Good job! I'm really going to start using this more than the regular remote. I love the guide too and it's nice to use and change channels without interrupting the tv screen while you browse.


----------



## Laxguy

I love this! Especially as I almost always have my laptop in use, or nearby, and it is faster and more reliable than the remote.
So far I've used it only on my MacBookPro, on Chrome. I'll install it later on my iPhone, but don't think I'll use it that much on that interface.

*A big thank you!*


----------



## CDJohnson25

Very nice app! Can't wait to mess with my wife and kids with this later tonight!

I'm using a Palm Pre with WebOS v1.4.5. I have Accept Cookies=Yes. The IP Address will save, but I cannot find a way to save my Zip Code and Local Channel selections.

Am I missing something? Or, will I need to wait for a save preferences option.


----------



## mrfatboy

@waltz49

Excellent job on this app!  I would like to make one suggestion. I have two HDDVRS. All of my shows are recorded so I use the "list" button constantly for finding my recorded shows.

I know you have a 'list' button on the [control] page but it's not very conviently placed for an often used button. I personally would like it on both the [keypad] & [control] pages placed somewhere WITHOUT having to scroll down to find it.

Can you squeeze it in there somewhere or maybe swap out another button that is not used that much? I'm thinking possibly swapping out "exit" or "Back" for the "List" button. Those buttons have similar functions.

What does everybody else think? Wouldn't you want the "list" button up front and center on the controls?


----------



## waltz49

Thanks for the comments everyone.

*Re palm: * I don't have any way to test that. I can only say 'it should work' ... no consolation there ... but it could be that the cookies are just too big. I think there are some limitations on cookie size in some browsers (and probably the W3C specs) and the channel lists might exceed that. Just a guess.

*Re button placement: * I'd really like to just make that configurable. Ya know, give a set of buttons and let you decide where they go. But that will be a long term goal. I have to work on saving settings to the server first(since those are settings you'd really not want to lose) and I haven't gotten around to that.

*Re button overlay on Nexus 1*: Same as palm answer but there are a few things I can play with. I'll look at it.

By the way, to save network traffic and other reasons, channel updates only occur when requests are made after the next quarter hour (eg: 1:00, 1:15, 1:30...) and that generally works, but I'm seeing lots of timeouts at the top and bottom of the hour, even without other people hitting the server. Anyone else seeing that? I'm trying to come up with a good way to avoid that if it is a problem.


----------



## mrfatboy

@waltz49

What? no love for the "list" button change?


----------



## lgb0250

Great app Waltz. Just downloaded it today. I'm using my Itouch with no problems at all. Just a few questions please for you or anyone else here that can help a tech challenged person:

I don't understand how to use macros on the ITouch with this app. I've read this whole thread and see where you've got macros avail for the "To Do List" "Program Search List" and the "List" buttons but how do I program them?

Also how do I list my digital channels on my locals? I've got all my locals but just no digitals. They are:

5-1
5-2
11-1
11-2
17.1
17.2
22-1
28-1
50-1
50-2

Like I said, great app. I cannot believe how much faster it is than the regular DTV remote. Thanks.


----------



## CDJohnson25

lgb0250 said:


> I cannot believe how much faster it is than the regular DTV remote.


Yeah, I just had a DTV installer stop by to check on my setup, and showed him your app Waltz. He thought it was great and was going to put it on his phone then mess around with the guys back at the shop. LOL


----------



## waltz49

The macros are not programmable at this time.

For local channels,go to the info tab (far right) and enter your zip code and check the box to enable customization. Then go back to the channel list and on the category you want (probably local channels) press the tiny little edit icon, the white box on the far right. That should give you a list of channels including locals.

However... I need to add digital channels to the app manually. I need to know the channel id that DirecTV uses for the digital channel so that I can tell the difference between, say 4 and 4-2. So... to get that, you need to compare info from a few different sources...


Use the edit feature of the app to add all local channels that are listed and then return to the channels tab to see what programs are shown.
Go to my lookup page http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/lookup.php and enter your zip to get the channel ids (best if done on a PC rather than an iPhone)
Go to the Guide on the real DVR
Compare what is listed in the app channel list to what is in the guide to determine which channel id corresponds to which channel number.
Let me know the zip code plus the channel number and the corresponding channel id for each channel which has a dash'ed number. For example in Raleigh, 27602, channel id 1094 is channel 4-2 and 4166 is channel 4.

If there is not a channel id for the station, I can't do anything with it. I mention this because it looks like you live in the same place I do and I don't get 5-2, 11-2, 17-2 and 50-2 over DirecTV (I do get them over the air). Do you have an additional box or service for these?
*Edit:* I see that Cary 27511 does look like it gets them, but Apex does not. I still need to know which channel is which though. 

One small note, my app filters out channels that are currently showing 'Paid Programming' so it is possible, though unlikely that you won't see some.


----------



## lgb0250

First of all, thanks for the quick response. Yes, it does look like we're in the same area. Cool. Also I'm using the AM21 for DTV local digitals. Here's the info, thanks:

Zip 27529

Channel Channel ID

5-1 2954
11-1 2955
17-1 2956
22-1 8769
50-1 2957

That's a shame about not being able to pick up the -2 & -3's. Still a great app. Thanks again.


----------



## waltz49

So you see 4-2 ok? (since that is already programmed in).

Since I don't get these, is id 561 the regular directv feed for channel 5 and 2954 (5-1) is different programming? And the 5-2 we get over the air is not listed by DirecTV?

If 5 and 5-1 are the same, I don't really want to make changes for every market (huge amount of maintenance there) but if the programming is different or the picture quality is better, maybe I can present a choice of channels in the app.

Or is 5-2 Over the air listed as 5-1 by DirecTV?


----------



## lgb0250

561 is the DTV local channel 5 and 2954 is the OTA digital equivalent.

5 & 5-1 are the same. Sometimes we will get a ballgame of some type on 5-1 that isn't carried on the regualar DTV local channel. The reason I like to have them is for inclement weather. The non digitals (i.e., DTV locals) seem to go down anytime there is even a "chance" of bad weather. At least by using the digitals I am able to see me locals when DTV channels are down. Also the 5-1 type of channel always has a better pic but that's ok, I appreciate your concern. Thanks.


----------



## thekochs

I have three DVRs that all have static IPs.....
Bedroom 192.168.0.104
HomeTheater 192.168.0.105
Kids 192.168.0.106

I'm using the www.sillysot.com/dtvtest....entering each IP, local zip code and then adding to iPhone main screen. I did this three times for erach IP, Bed DVR, HT DVR and Kids DVR. The problem is when I open each icon the IP addresses are all the same....it is like only one (last) IP address is being seen/saved. I see the note in the How-To to change the URL to the different IP addresses but not sure where/how to do that on the iPhone. I know this _http://sillysot.com/dtv/example.html?ip=192.168.xxx.xxx_ used to be the solution but when I tried in Safari web browser no luck....guess that is old.

UPDATE: After mucking with the phone for couple hours I somehow got two icons to work as seperate IPs but the third one I add is always the same as the second I added. Somehow (not sure how) I got icon #1 and #2 to be seperate IPs....but can't repeat this for a third. I'm sure I'm doing something stupid....let me know. 

Thx.


----------



## inkahauts

Ok, finally got around to trying this tonight.. Your the man! I suggest you add the link to your program in your signature..


----------



## dgsiiinc

Very, very cool. Beats the heck out of using my remote!


----------



## waltz49

Basically, adding the ?IP=x.x.x.x to the URL when opening Safari (before saving the icon) should do it. I updated the instructions at the site.


----------



## Athlon646464

I just tried your app using my iPod Touch. 

Great job!!

:goodjob:


----------



## thekochs

thekochs said:


> I have three DVRs that all have static IPs.....
> Bedroom 192.168.0.104
> HomeTheater 192.168.0.105
> Kids 192.168.0.106
> 
> I'm using the www.sillysot.com/dtvtest....entering each IP, local zip code and then adding to iPhone main screen. I did this three times for erach IP, Bed DVR, HT DVR and Kids DVR. The problem is when I open each icon the IP addresses are all the same....it is like only one (last) IP address is being seen/saved. I see the note in the How-To to change the URL to the different IP addresses but not sure where/how to do that on the iPhone. I know this _http://sillysot.com/dtv/example.html?ip=192.168.xxx.xxx_ used to be the solution but when I tried in Safari web browser no luck....guess that is old.
> 
> UPDATE: After mucking with the phone for couple hours I somehow got two icons to work as seperate IPs but the third one I add is always the same as the second I added. Somehow (not sure how) I got icon #1 and #2 to be seperate IPs....but can't repeat this for a third. I'm sure I'm doing something stupid....let me know.
> 
> Thx.


Please help on this...I'm stuck...I know that I basically somehow have two icons representing the same IP but not sure how to correct. Can someone outline the steps of howto create seperate DVR icons/IPs ? I thought the program was configurable and I did change the IP but it changes the other icon no matter whch one I go into. I know this can be done because I have a third that is not effected....so I did something right....just have no idea what/how. I've tried to clear cookies/history/etc in the phone before creating new icon...that does not work. I'm stuck !! Thx.


----------



## waltz49

To create icons for multiple DVRs, assuming an iPod Touch or similar;
For each DVR
Start Safari
In the address field enter http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/?ip=x.x.x.x where x.x.x.x is the DVR address
Once the app comes up in Safari, create a home screen icon by using the plus sign at the bottom of the safari screen.
Exit safari and use the icon from now on.
You don't need to change the address in the info page after you create the icon.

More details are at the web page listed on the info page of the app.


----------



## thekochs

waltz49 said:


> To create icons for multiple DVRs, assuming an iPod Touch or similar;
> For each DVR
> Start Safari
> In the address field enter http://sllysot.com/dtvtest/?ip=x.x.x.x where x.x.x.x is the DVR address
> Once the app comes up in Safari, create a home screen icon by using the plus sign at the bottom of the safari screen.
> Exit safari and use the icon from now on.
> You don't need to change the address in the info page after you create the icon.
> 
> More details are at the web page listed on the info page of the app.


Worked great !!...thx.....should add this to your documentation page....much clearer overview....you kinda have half of it but the above is v*ery* clear.

Also, above there is small typo you made in URL....forgot "i".
//s*i*llysot.com/dtvtest/?ip=x.x.x.x where x.x.x.x is the DVR address


----------



## hdjii

thekochs said:


> Worked great !!...thx.....should add this to your documentation page....much clearer overview....you kinda have half of it but the above is v*ery* clear.
> 
> Also, above there is small typo you made in URL....forgot "i".
> //s*i*llysot.com/dtvtest/?ip=x.x.x.x where x.x.x.x is the DVR address


I think this is a great application and hope its development continues. It works well for me using three receivers. However, I can't get it to work with "http//sillysot.com/dtvtest/?ip=x.x.x.x" as the URL. I tried Firefox as well a Chrome browsers with no success. Anyone have any ideas what I am doing wrong?

Howard


----------



## hdjii

hdjii said:


> I think this is a great application and hope its development continues. It works well for me using three receivers. However, I can't get it to work with "http//sillysot.com/dtvtest/?ip=x.x.x.x" as the URL. I tried Firefox as well a Chrome browsers with no success. Anyone have any ideas what I am doing wrong?
> 
> Howard


The URL I posted above is missing the colon) but I am actually using "http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/?ip=x.x.x.x".

Howard


----------



## Athlon646464

hdjii said:


> The URL I posted above is missing the colon) but I am actually using "http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/?ip=x.x.x.x".
> 
> Howard


Perhaps a n00by question, but did you replace x.x.x.x with your DVR's actual ip?


----------



## hdjii

Athlon646464 said:


> Perhaps a n00by question, but did you replace x.x.x.x with your DVR's actual ip?


Yes. In fact, I started with the correct IP address as the URL and verified that it worked correctly. I then inserted the remainder of the address and the functionality was lost. I must be doing something stupid, I guess.

The application is responsive. It's as quick as my serial connection.

Thanks for your response.

Howard


----------



## Athlon646464

One of mine is exactly this:



Code:


http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/?ip=192.168.1.2

Replace my numbers with yours. Don't change anything else.


----------



## hdjii

I found my problem. I was entering "http://sillysot.com/dtvtest/?ip=192.168.1.2" in the *DVR's IP Address* field on the webpage instead of putting it in the address bar of the browser. Thanks for your assistance. I knew it was something simple. All is well now.

Howard


----------



## Athlon646464

Ahhhhhhhh

Glad you got it sorted out!


----------



## Laxguy

If we're just talkin' browser here, my 'trick' is to use separate Browsers for each one. Chrome for one, Firefox another, and Safari after my new box arrives on Monday.


----------



## bobkatF

What an amazing app/utility!

FAST response time (30-year IT guy here,too).

I'm using it in Firefox 4.0b7, Trendnet Wireless n Router, HR20-700.

Thanks for your dedication and hard work (labor of love?)!


----------



## Rob 14

AWESOME APP !!


----------



## alexginga

:sunsmile:

Awesome app!

Please consider adding International channels to the list.

Thanks to Earl Bonovich - IP Control is possible, and thanks to you - it has come to fruition!


----------



## waltz49

I wasn't aware of Earl or others in the community and from what I've now read, it is an honor to be mentioned in the same post. Thanks for the info.

Actually, until a couple of weeks ago, I never thought much about the DirecTV or DVR stuff. The only reason I started this was that I ran a port scan on the home network and saw the open, standard http port on the box and thought I'd play around with it. 

For what its worth, the main enhancements to this app I'd like to see are a way to see what programming is coming on next, saving settings to the server and customizable buttons and macros. 

More minor things might be getting rid of this multiple-icon hack for multiple DVRs, manual input of local channels for those that have 'em, better performance refreshing what's on, a "recently tuned" channel list, and better error handling. Not sure I'll get to any of that but at least those are my thoughts.


----------



## BubblePuppy

alexginga said:


> :sunsmile:
> 
> Awesome app!
> 
> Please consider adding International channels to the list.
> 
> Thanks to Earl Bonovich - IP Control is possible, and thanks to you - it has come to fruition!


I agree. Waltz49 should be commended for making a "app" available to us all, using what Earl has wrought.


----------



## hdjii

Laxguy said:


> If we're just talkin' browser here, my 'trick' is to use separate Browsers for each one. Chrome for one, Firefox another, and Safari after my new box arrives on Monday.


I am using my Ipad as well as my desktop. Since I figured out the method, I have separate icons for each receiver on the iPad and a separate bookmark for each on the desktop computer. Thanks for the input.

Howard


----------



## Tuttle

Love the application. Some suggestions would be adding a time that shows the last time the listings were updated and maybe adding a time in the individual listings for programs longer than 30 mins to show the start/stop times (a first step may also be to add a right arrow to show that the program goes beyond the current half hour, just like the left arrow that is currently there showing the program started before the half hour).


----------



## dengland

I just discovered this thread yesterday.

Great job. Very well done.

In a shameless link back to yester-year: Link


----------



## fluffybear

First chance I have had to sit down and look at this APP. Fantastic! I can this one getting a lot of use around my home as the 1 year old just loves to play with the DirecTV remote and it will be nice to just reach for my Iphone rather then having to tear about the whole house looking for it..


----------



## Laxguy

hdjii said:


> I am using my Ipad as well as my desktop. Since I figured out the method, I have separate icons for each receiver on the iPad and a separate bookmark for each on the desktop computer. Thanks for the input.
> Howard


I will no doubt do that once I get reinstalled and set up this coming week. I am going MRV via DECA, and will have a new DVR, the older HD20-700 and an H 21-100, so three IP's to record....

BUT! With my main unit, an HR20-700, it appears that the IP got changed during a reboot.... ethernet was disconnected, also, then reconnected. Somewhere along the line the IP address was changed. What circumstances might cause this- the reboot? Disconnecting the network?- or how to prevent in the future?


----------



## viperlmw

Works great to my HR21-700 from my pc (IE) and my R2-D2 using the stock browser, xscope 6 and Skyfire, but not Opera 10.1 beta.


----------



## Athlon646464

"Laxguy" said:


> I will no doubt do that once I get reinstalled and set up this coming week. I am going MRV via DECA, and will have a new DVR, the older HD20-700 and an H 21-100, so three IP's to record....
> 
> BUT! With my main unit, an HR20-700, it appears that the IP got changed during a reboot.... ethernet was disconnected, also, then reconnected. Somewhere along the line the IP address was changed. What circumstances might cause this- the reboot? Disconnecting the network?- or how to prevent in the future?


Give your DVR a static IP. This is done in your router's settings.


----------



## Laxguy

Athlon646464 said:


> Give your DVR a static IP. This is done in your router's settings.


I haven't messed with those for years! But I will be looking to do this in a few days. Someone else said it was done in the Advanced settings area on the receiver- could this also be true?


----------



## waltz49

Laxguy said:


> Someone else said it was done in the Advanced settings area on the receiver- could this also be true?


It depends on the router. I assign a static address from the receiver and the router simply accepts it. I make sure to choose an address that is much higher than the number of dynamic connections (PCs, iPods, etc) that I expect. So if my range starts at 192.168.10.2, I use a high number like 192.168.10.132 for the DVR. Some routers will require that you set up a 'static DHCP' address or will require that you select a range outside the DHCP address range. If you do set it up in the router, set the maximum 'lease' time too to further reduce the likelyhood of a collision with another device. Best thing is to just set it at the DVR's network settings and troubleshoot from there. Just be sure to avoid likely conflicts.


----------



## DogLover

Laxguy said:


> I haven't messed with those for years! But I will be looking to do this in a few days. Someone else said it was done in the Advanced settings area on the receiver- could this also be true?


The "static" setting that is set up in your router is actually a DHCP reservation. The receiver and router still use DHCP to request and give out the IP address. However, the router always gives out the same IP address to the listed device.

The static IP address set in the DVR or receiver bypasses DHCP. It simply sets that device up with that IP address. Often, the router will not even display that device in its status screens. It is up to the user to make sure that the static address is outside the router's DHCP range, otherwise the router may try to assign that address to another device on the network. It's also up to the user to make sure that all devices that are set up to use static addresses are set up to different static addresses.


----------



## fluffybear

Spent a little time playing with this APP over the past few hours and am quite impressed. I even have it working from our MacBook Pro. Kids have been totally freaked out to have their channels on them with no one around !Devil_lol

Is there anyway to display the current banner information inside the APP (ie Channel number, program currently being watched, etc.)?


----------



## waltz49

Unfortunately, no. The technique used to communicate with the DVR is one-way, meaning I can send commands, but not read the output from the DVR. If this were a native app, it could be done but that isn't how it is written now. (Actually, I have an idea how I can do it, but I'll have to test it when I'm off my day job  )


----------



## waltz49

alexginga said:


> :sunsmile:
> Please consider adding International channels to the list.


Done. I haven't added any way to filter them but they can all be seen if you check the new "Show non-English channels" on the info tab.

I can't test actually tuning to those channels above 2000 so let me know if it works :grin:

This adds lots of processing and tends to slow things down a lot if the option is selected, and a little when it is not checked. If people find that the app is too slow, I may need to pull this out but I'm hoping the performance is OK.


----------



## waltz49

My receiver just downloaded the latest firmware and though I haven't throughly tested anything, it appears to be significantly slower at processing IP commands than the previous version. This causes macros to fail so I slowed them down to .5 seconds between commands though that still seems too fast for the box to process. There are also some oddities, as have been reported to me by others, with macros going to wrong places. I'll check these out over the next few days.

More interestingly, however, the default web page at port 8080 now reports a 403 error "Forbidden. Command not supported." and /tv/getTuned now says 403:"Forbidden. Command(s) disabled."

Since 403 is an authentication error code, it may be that DirecTV is positioning the firmware to disallow 3rd party apps such as mine from accessing or controlling the box. Can anyone from DirecTV comment on that speculation so that I can prioritize my efforts appropriately?

Or if that is not the intent, is there any documentation on the update or the interfaces?
I see that info/getOptions now provides significantly more information including the ominous warning:


Code:


"command": "/remote/processKey",
      "description": "Process a key request from the remote control. Warning: This command may change or be disabled in the future.",

(I guess I should add, that I've written those words for programming interfaces that are not intended for public use but that have been around now for well over 20 years, so I do understand that it is not a promise to take anything away!)


----------



## cypherx

What firmware are you on? Check that access to external devices is enabled. I forget where that is... maybe under the Whole Home item in the settings menu.


----------



## Hdhead

Wonder if Copilot has something to do with changing behavior. I would imagine with the *soon* release of the app they are tweeking software to maximize the efficiency of the Copilot application.


----------



## waltz49

HdHead: 

Thanks for the info.

From the one thread I just read on copilot, it sounds like what I've already done plus playlist control and some fancy 'social network' integration. I was headed in the same direction of saving and sharing favorites lists, macros, button layouts and other customizations (export/import) as I mentioned a few times, but if DirecTV is going to do this with a corporate app, I probably ought not put too much effort into mine until we see what copilot really turns out to be. So for now, the only enhancements I'll probably make to mine are the ability to see what programs are coming on next because that is pretty essential and maybe some compatibility fixes for the new firmware, but I don't see the point of going too far down this road if it is a dead end.

(Hmmm... I wonder if my wife will remember who I am after I emerge from my cave.  )


----------



## Game Fan

Just tried the app and no response from my laptop or Iphone. Somehow my ip address changed overnight. Reset it and all is now well. I'm not going to fool with a static ip address unless this begins to happen frequently. I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## waltz49

For those who would prefer to tune their channels directly from the new online DirecTV Guide, I've uploaded a very small GreaseMonkey script that converts the channel number and channel call sign links into links that change the channel on the DVR.

For those who aren't familiar with GreaseMonkey, it is a Firefox add-on that allows scripts to change the contents of a page on the fly.

Basic instructions:
Install GreaseMonkey in Firefox.
Browse to http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/93392 which will ask you to install the script.
After installing the script, use the little GreaseMonkey icon in the lower right to edit the script and follow the instructions to change the IP address to that of your DVR.
Go to the DirecTV Guide at http://www.directv.com/entertainment/guide and click on a channel number to change channels.
Some other browsers also supsupport GreaseMonkey scripts but I haven't tried them.

*Edit:* I just tried Chrome which has built in script support. The script works much faster and better than in Firefox.


----------



## The Merg

Don't have FF or Chrome, but that sounds pretty darn impressive.

- Merg


----------



## Laxguy

The Merg said:


> Don't have FF or Chrome, but that sounds pretty darn impressive.
> 
> - Merg


I'll buy 'em for ya! Send me your bank account number and access code, and I'll wire the money- but first I need $1,500 earnest money because I was just rolled in a hotel and have no cash, and the police aren't helping, and......

O.K. with that bit of whimsy out of the way, my theory is you almost cannot have too many browsers..... so I has me six, all in a row, sitting on the Dock of my Macs. My main is Safari, which keeps all my passworded stuff, and I find I am using Chrome a lot, exclusively for the forums here, as well as the web based controllers of DirecTV.


----------



## Drucifer

waltz49 said:


> For those who would prefer to tune their channels directly from the new online DirecTV Guide, I've uploaded a very small GreaseMonkey script that converts the channel number and channel call sign links into links that change the channel on the DVR.
> 
> For those who aren't familiar with GreaseMonkey, it is a Firefox add-on that allows scripts to change the contents of a page on the fly.


Got it to work on my kitchen H21.


----------



## cypherx

waltz49 said:


> *Edit:* I just tried Chrome which has built in script support. The script works much faster and better than in Firefox.


Ok I installed that plugin in Chrome and went to the DirecTV site, but theres no difference. I don't see anywhere in Chrome where to set the HR24's IP Address that I want to control, and clicking on the channel number does nothing?

What am I doing wrong?
Chrome 10.0.612.3 dev


----------



## Drucifer

cypherx said:


> Ok I installed that plugin in Chrome and went to the DirecTV site, but theres no difference. I don't see anywhere in Chrome where to set the HR24's IP Address that I want to control, and clicking on the channel number does nothing?
> 
> What am I doing wrong?
> Chrome 10.0.612.3 dev


Well if Chrome is like FireFox, you edit or set the options for the plugin.


----------



## waltz49

You need to edit the script to set the IP address. 
Also, there is currently no visual cue that the channel number is a hotspot.

I don't know Chrome well. Apparently the scripts are in a file called script.js.

On Windows you can find it with a command (from a command window)
dir \script.js /s /b

If you are adventurous, you can edit it immediately with the command


Code:


cd \ & for /R %s in (script.js*) do notepad "%s"

but that is a little *risky*. For example, if you mistype and leave off the asterisk, you'll be in a world of hurt. I did it. Ouch! But if you type the command *exactly* it should work. Try the above command at your own risk!

Maybe a Chrome expert can tell us the "correct" way to edit scripts.


----------



## billcoff

I am not much of a techie, but this is how I did it on Chrome on my Windows7 Desktop - After installing the plugin, I navigated to the Extension id: E:\Users\DEN\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\ejifpfondpckkonkbpkickpgacaiijjn\1.0_0

Open script.js with Notepad and followed the instructions to edit two lines with the DVR's ip address


----------



## cypherx

Ok I found that script. Will try it when I get a chance (at work now).

I thought that Chrome had an icon or menu option to do it. Seems Chrome is pretty basic. But I can edit a file in notepad, no problemo.


----------



## waltz49

waltz49 said:


> So for now, the only enhancements I'll probably make to mine are the ability to see what programs are coming on next because that is pretty essential and maybe some compatibility fixes for the new firmware.


It is now possible to see *upcoming programming on each channel* by pressing a (too) tiny icon







in the upper left of the channel list or setting an option on the info page.


----------



## BubblePuppy

I'm unable to find the plus sign....must be very very tiny.


----------



## Hdhead

waltz49 said:


> It is now possible to see *upcoming programming on each channel* by pressing a (too) tiny icon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the upper left of the channel list or setting an option on the info page.


That is just awesome! Great for the movie channels especially.


----------



## latinkreationz

This is a very nice feature! Really comes in handy and really love the speed over the remote control. Shouldn't this be a sticky? Just saying.


----------



## Laxguy

BubblePuppy said:


> I'm unable to find the plus sign....must be very very tiny.


Try setting the option on the Info page.... it's just right for me... each channel shows time and show title for upcoming.


----------



## RACJ2

Great job with this web app Waltz49! You must have put a lot of time and effort into it. Just wondering, whats your motivation for creating this?


----------



## waltz49

Mostly geekness. It is an interesting exercise.

On the other hand, if the future DirecTV's efforts seem to leave room for such an app, I'd consider redoing it to be native and putting it in the app store or android market or add a donate button for web users. Nothing wrong with asking nominal fee for one's work, I suppose. 

For now though, it is the challenge of the thing,and the fact that there are simply too #&*@ many channels to keep up with, of course.


----------



## BubblePuppy

Laxguy said:


> Try setting the option on the Info page.... it's just right for me... each channel shows time and show title for upcoming.


I tried that yesterday but it didn't take. I just redid it, then a reset, it works now. Thanks for the reminder. 
Very nice feature.


----------



## Tuttle

waltz49 said:


> My receiver just downloaded the latest firmware and though I haven't throughly tested anything, it appears to be significantly slower at processing IP commands than the previous version. This causes macros to fail so I slowed them down to .5 seconds between commands though that still seems too fast for the box to process. There are also some oddities, as have been reported to me by others, with macros going to wrong places. I'll check these out over the next few days.
> 
> More interestingly, however, the default web page at port 8080 now reports a 403 error "Forbidden. Command not supported." and /tv/getTuned now says 403:"Forbidden. Command(s) disabled."
> 
> Since 403 is an authentication error code, it may be that DirecTV is positioning the firmware to disallow 3rd party apps such as mine from accessing or controlling the box. Can anyone from DirecTV comment on that speculation so that I can prioritize my efforts appropriately?
> 
> Or if that is not the intent, is there any documentation on the update or the interfaces?
> I see that info/getOptions now provides significantly more information including the ominous warning:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "command": "/remote/processKey",
> "description": "Process a key request from the remote control. Warning: This command may change or be disabled in the future.",
> 
> (I guess I should add, that I've written those words for programming interfaces that are not intended for public use but that have been around now for well over 20 years, so I do understand that it is not a promise to take anything away!)


The reason for the 403:Command Disabled is because there is now a setting in the Whole Home menu to allow or dis-allow IP control of various items. It's the External Device menu option and has 3 settings for allowing IP control, and if So, then can it also access the current program and the Recordings.


----------



## mrfatboy

LoL. I can confirm this fantastic web app does not work on the Kindle. My wife is out of luck trying to change the channel in the kitchen 

Happy New Year everybody!


----------



## Game Fan

App still working like a charm.


----------



## lotbass

I am upable to get the sillysot.com/dtvtest controls to work since yesterday. I also seemed to get an update to my DVR FW yesterday... don't know if it is related or not.

I double-checked the ip address to make sure it didn't change... it looks fine.

Has anyone else had problems recently?

Receiver: HR20/700
Software: 0x456
Browser: Firefox 4.0b8
OS: Vista Home Premium SP2


----------



## robphares

Use this all the time. Very cool


----------



## MizzouTiger

"lotbass" said:


> I am upable to get the sillysot.com/dtvtest controls to work since yesterday. I also seemed to get an update to my DVR FW yesterday... don't know if it is related or not.
> 
> I double-checked the ip address to make sure it didn't change... it looks fine.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems recently?
> 
> Receiver: HR20/700
> Software: 0x456
> Browser: Firefox 4.0b8
> OS: Vista Home Premium SP2


I'm having the same issue today. My HR20-700 also just got the new 0x456 update today. Did the update close the port(s) that were being used?


----------



## p3pilot

lotbass said:


> I am upable to get the sillysot.com/dtvtest controls to work since yesterday. I also seemed to get an update to my DVR FW yesterday... don't know if it is related or not.
> 
> I double-checked the ip address to make sure it didn't change... it looks fine.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems recently?
> 
> Receiver: HR20/700
> Software: 0x456
> Browser: Firefox 4.0b8
> OS: Vista Home Premium SP2


Did you also check under "Whole Home" that your "External Device" settings didn't default back to block? I have seen this before on FW update.


----------



## MizzouTiger

"Tuttle" said:


> The reason for the 403:Command Disabled is because there is now a setting in the Whole Home menu to allow or dis-allow IP control of various items. It's the External Device menu option and has 3 settings for allowing IP control, and if So, then can it also access the current program and the Recordings.


After reading this I went into the 'Whole Home" menu and set "External Access" as well as "Current Program" and "Recordings" to "Allow" (appears they are set to "Block" by default). The app is now working wonderfully again!!


----------



## tenholde

lotbass said:


> I am upable to get the sillysot.com/dtvtest controls to work since yesterday. I also seemed to get an update to my DVR FW yesterday... don't know if it is related or not.
> 
> I double-checked the ip address to make sure it didn't change... it looks fine.
> 
> Has anyone else had problems recently?
> 
> Receiver: HR20/700
> Software: 0x456
> Browser: Firefox 4.0b8
> OS: Vista Home Premium SP2


On the most recent DVR update, there now is a field under setup that must be checked to allow IP access to DVR

tenholde


----------



## lotbass

p3pilot said:


> Did you also check under "Whole Home" that your "External Device" settings didn't default back to block? I have seen this before on FW update.


Fixed me, too. Thank you!


----------



## waltz49

I'll add a note to the home page and info page of the app to that effect later today or tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## waltz49

OK. I added a note only to the troubleshooting section of the web page. I also made a small internal change to the command sent to the DVR because my box mysteriously stopped responding to commands.

For the heck of it, for PC users I also *added keyboard control* on the keypad tab so that lazy slobs like me who sit in front of the TV with a laptop can use the keyboard to control the TV. There is a legend shown for Windows users (also available at the change history page). I haven't tested this on Linux yet and I have no idea if it will work on a Mac or other systems.

One interesting thing is that keyboard control is so fast that it brings out more video hangs then usual. For example, right to start apps then exit and the video hangs. Many other hangs are exposed by fast tcp/ip commands, but those are apparently DVR bugs since some of these failures can be reproduced with a real remote. I haven't gotten the update yet so we'll see.


----------



## SeldomSeen31

Thanks for this app waltz. I found it from a discussion of an iphone application for custom built touch screen remotes at the avs forum (I can't post the link due to being a new member here). 

The irule app allows the addition of urls so I was able to add a page and put a guide in to my remote. Very cool.

I was able to get it working on 3 boxes very quickly with your detailed instructions.

One thing I did notice after several refreshes was that a few local channels are missing for zip 43220. 4 and 28 are listed but 6, 10, 34 and 53 are missing from the guide.

Other than that it works like a charm. Thanks so much for your efforts.


----------



## rynorama

Nice, thank you


----------



## waltz49

SeldomSeen31 said:


> One thing I did notice after several refreshes was that a few local channels are missing for zip 43220. 4 and 28 are listed but 6, 10, 34 and 53 are missing from the guide.


You'll need to set up local channels:

Check Enable customization in Channels tab in the info tab
Go to the channels tab and click on the edit icon (looks like a white notepad) on the far right of the Local Channels category
Highlight the channels you want in that category
Press the save button at the top or bottom
The same or similar procedure can be used to modify any category, create categories, move them around or delete them.

One caveat though: Clearing the cache on some browsers (like my iPod Touch) loses those customizations. I may add the ability to save them to the server in the future, but I'm waiting to see if the upcoming DirecTV app will completely obsolete this one or if this one will different enough to warrant continued development.

I do plan to maintain it in any event, so it isn't going away... some day I might change the URL to take the word 'test' out of it since that is causing some confusion about its status.


----------



## DJSGP

that says it all


----------



## Tuttle

One suggestion, can we change the page title to display the IP address or something like this (when the ip string is used)? I frequently have multiple tabs running the app for my various DVRs, but I have to click on each tab to remember which IP address that it is for. Maybe just add a new variable such as 'Title' to allow people to customize the page title.

This continues to work great, with occasional timeouts (most likely because of a lot of traffic to your server or because of DirecTv), but just clicking on the channels tab fixes it quickly.

This is a great combo with my playlist sites I developed (on an internal server) to display and play programs from the playlist (I've created the groups etc to keep the lists plus some other enhancements). I've also added a function to view what is currently on on each receiver. I also have a separate list that shows me all the items pushed by DirecTv, so I can see what little things they have pushed along with the Top Movies and Showcases. (all done with PHP so they need to be on a local subnet to communicate with the DVR)

I've noticed with the combo of these programs, that even if a DVR is turned off (standby), you can control it and change the channels etc.

One feature that works well is to change the channel in a different room that I plan on going into later (as long as no one else is in that room). that way the buffer gets created for the channel I want to be watching when I get there. Like before going to bed, I can turn on Seinfeld in my bedroom, pause the DVR, then get the various things done that I need to before going to bed, and then it's all ready for me without missing any of the show (and I can skip commercials).


----------



## Laxguy

HR20-700 updated to trial software last night, and now no connection, nothing. Went through the setup menu, everything looks enabled. Is anyone else with 0x470 software on that box able to use Waltz's remote?
Yes, IP address is correct. In fact, I set both to fixed.


----------



## Camborita

Very cool app! Have used successfully with my iPad and H23. I am however missing KCPQ Fox 13 in my available local channels for zip code 98058. It is not in the channel customization list, so I cannot add it.


----------



## Camborita

Camborita said:


> Very cool app! Have used successfully with my iPad and H23. I am however missing KCPQ Fox 13 in my available local channels for zip code 98058. It is not in the channel customization list, so I cannot add it.


KCPQ FOX 13 is now showing up. All looks great!


----------



## Laxguy

Just to report all is working now, and to repeat I am so grateful for this app. Got a new WiFi/router, and am resetting IPs on most everything.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Just wanted to check in on this thread... it's a great addition to the devices and I wonder if it would be something you would consider compiling into an app.


----------



## waltz49

I'd definitely consider making this a real app, but I'm just waiting to see what Directv does. If theirs is good, this might just be redundant.


----------



## babyrocket

Please also keep it as a web app. I'm accessing it using iRule on the iPhone, and as a URL I don't have to leave iRule to see it. If it were only available as an app, I'd have to leave iRule to use it. 

Works great - thanks for putting it together!

Patrick


----------



## Stuart Sweet

But on the other hand as an app it could get a more far-reaching audience and not be a load on your servers.


----------



## waltz49

I'd probably keep both since I use it mostly from my laptop.

Just as an note of curiosity, not that anyone but me would care, the number of zip codes from which the app was tried went over 1000 yesterday. Whoohoo 

(I know that isn't really reliable, but it sounds interesting. Please don't add phantom zip codes just to see what happens since that is the only thing the server 'tracks').


----------



## Chappy

I have been using the this on my iPhone for a couple weeks & love it. I have to go along with the prior suggestions & think it would be a great iPhone app since it would open it up to a larger audience. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jacmyoung

waltz49 said:


> I'd probably keep both since I use it mostly from my laptop.
> 
> Just as an note of curiosity, not that anyone but me would care, the number of zip codes from which the app was tried went over 1000 yesterday. Whoohoo
> 
> (I know that isn't really reliable, but it sounds interesting. Please don't add phantom zip codes just to see what happens since that is the only thing the server 'tracks').


Does this app control all the HDDVRs at home at the same time or individually? What about H24? Should I select "all channels" if I want to see all of them, even though I dont subscribe to all the channels?


----------



## waltz49

it controls each DVR individually - you need to specify the network (IP) address of the box you want to control. The IP address of the DVR is specified either on the info tab (far right tab) or preferably on the URL you use to start the app.

At the moment, I don't remember if all channels affects the channel list per se. I know it does filter out channels when you use the edit function to set up channel lists. It won't hurt to select all channels.

On other oddity you may run into is that you won't see channels that are showing "paid programming", even in the edit list. That is by design for when you are browsing channels, but they should show up in the list of available channels - I'll fix that when I get some time to work on this again.


----------



## Laxguy

I love it on my laptops, and since I've three computers and six browsers I use to control three boxes, it's real easy to just use a different set for each one. They—the receivers— are also set to fixed IPs. 

Does this also work on PCs?


----------



## cypherx

Well Waltz, I think you should keep development up on this because DirecTV's app only works for iPad's. No iPhones, Androids, Windows or Mac apps.

So don't stop now! 

If anything, I would see if you could skin the buttons. Perhaps take the button images out of the DirecTV for iPAD app, and use those images as the links that activate the code to send the command. Slap them on top of a nice background and it could potentially blend in and look "official".

That's my only suggestion at this point to "pretty it up".


----------



## Laxguy

I'd answer this myself in a second if I had a PC anywhere around here: Does the browser work on Windows?


----------



## cypherx

What browser? Waltz browser? Yeah I've used his page on my laptop to change channels. Waltz page seems to work fine in Chrome and Firefox at least. Is that what you mean?


----------



## Laxguy

cypherx said:


> What browser? Waltz browser? Yeah I've used his page on my laptop to change channels. Waltz page seems to work fine in Chrome and Firefox at least. Is that what you mean?


Yes! I could see no reason why it wouldn't work, but wanted to make sure before I recommended it to PC users who won't be getting tablets.


----------



## BubblePuppy

cypherx said:


> Well Waltz, I think you should keep development up on this because DirecTV's app only works for iPad's. No* iPhones, Androids, Windows or Mac apps.*
> 
> So don't stop now!
> 
> If anything, I would see if you could skin the buttons. Perhaps take the button images out of the DirecTV for iPAD app, and use those images as the links that activate the code to send the command. Slap them on top of a nice background and it could potentially blend in and look "official".
> 
> That's my only suggestion at this point to "pretty it up".


I whole heartedly agree. In fact I think you should really look into developing this into a stand alone app for the above mentioned phone OSs'.....starting with Android.  :lol:


----------



## GoWulfpack919

Just found this and it's now on my Ipod Touch. I also live in NC and was wondering if you could add *645-1* so I can add the Canes in HD to my sports category. 

My zip is 27253 and there is only one local offered WTVD.  Edit: I have gotten this resolved (user error).

I also, I have an OTA receiver so I have some out of market digital channels integrated in my guide. Any chance they can be added?

Great job and thanks.


----------



## pallisers

cypherx said:


> Well Waltz, I think you should keep development up on this because DirecTV's app only works for iPad's. No iPhones, Androids, Windows or Mac apps.
> 
> Directv's app definitely works on my iPhone.


----------



## GoWulfpack919

I have tried to get caught up and again would like to kindly request a way to get out of market OTA digitals added along with 645-1 (if possible?). 

UNC 4 4166 A3 Raleigh-Durham 04 WUNC PBS
WUNC 4 1094 Raleigh-Durham WUNC 4 PBS
UNCEX 4 4167 A3 Raleigh-Durham 4-2 UNCEX PBS
WRAL 5 2954 A3 Raleigh-Durham 5 WRALDT CBS
WRAL 5 561 Raleigh-Durham WRAL 5 CBS
WTVDD 11 2955 A3 Raleigh-Durham 11 WTVDDT ABC
WTVD 11 560 Raleigh-Durham WTVD 11 ABC
WNCN 17 2956 A3 Raleigh-Durham 17 WNCNDT NBC
WNCN 17 563 Raleigh-Durham WNCN 17 NBC
WLFL 22 8769 A3 Raleigh-Durham 22 WLFL CW
WLFL 22 1095 Raleigh-Durham WLFL 22 CW
WRDC 28 1096 Raleigh-Durham WRDC 28 MNT
WUVC 40 1097 Raleigh-Durham WUVC 40 Uni
ION 47 2337 Raleigh-Durham WRPX 47 ION Virt
WRAZ 50 2957 A3 Raleigh-Durham 50 WRAZDT FOX
WRAZ 50 562 Raleigh-Durham WRAZ 50 Fox

Thanks a ton if you can do this....


----------



## Laxguy

In the meantime, have you tried setting up a custom listing in Titantv.com? 
Not the same as having it in one screen that controls the STB, but may be nice in the interim.


----------



## waltz49

re over-the-air channels and xx-1 channels:

I'm not updating the local channels & xxx-1 type channels _right now_, those channels that are not standard DirecTV channels for 2 reasons. I don't have a way to know automatically which channels are standard and which are for over-the-air boxes or xxx-y. So doing this for all areas is not feasible. Also, I don't want to be presenting over-the-air local channels to people who can't get them unless I can give an option to not show them. Otherwise it makes managing channel lists really hard to do.

I may try to make adding channels like these an option but not until I implement saving user channels at the web site and that is not even started. I'd rather do it that way so that such customization can be done w/ a regular web browser; doing it on a mobile might be kind of ugly. I have a few thoughts on it, but nothing is in development right now.


----------



## waltz49

I just noticed that Safari, Chrome and Firefox can do geolocation so I added a very rough implementation of a "Guess" button to find the zip code. 

Unfortunately, I can't do much testing on it so could people please give it a try and let me know if it works OK? Your location comes from Google and the zip code translation is done by Yahoo so I don't control the actual info, but does it at least fail gracefully if it fails? (It probably doesn't give messages in all cases, but I just want to know that it doesn't go haywire)

If it causes problems, I'll change it back Sunday night (can't do it before) so I apologize for inconvenience in advance just in case.

Thanks


----------



## BubblePuppy

Location guess works fine in Dolphin HD android browser. I live in a city with 3 zipcodes, and it picked the correct one. GPS service was not turned on.
Good job.

Sent from my HTC Inspire/Desire HD using DBSTalk


----------



## waltz49

OK. I finally had a few minutes to look at the iPad app page http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/mobile_apps/ipad (not on an iPad) and it looks like DirecTV is not interested in doing anything for mobile phone users or laptop users so I'll pick up development of this when I get some time.

Some quick changes I did make are to allow a 2 finger tap (iphone) on the keypad tab to switch between the 'real' remote image and my fake one, a 2 finger tap (iphone) on the channels list toggles on and off the whats-on-next mode, and I added a missing record key (r) to the keyboard controls.

I'll clean up the usability (merge or drop my custom button tabs, make setup a little more straightforward, etc) and look into adding the saving of user settings on the server and after that, user defined macros and maybe better local channel customization and xxx-1 types of channel #s. It'll be slow in coming due to other obligations.

I have had some requests to extend this to DirecTV services elsewhere (S. America, etc) but after some investigation, I have no plans to do that.


----------



## waltz49

Saving your customized channel lists is now available on the Info page with a button called "Save and restore your settings".

This should allow you to

Control multiple DVRs without restarting the remote (single instance on home screen).
Sync your lists between PCs or other devices
Set up multiple named channel lists for different viewing habits, different people, etc
Clear cache & Cookies without losing your customizations
The interface may mature a bit but let me know if it does what is needed please.

It does require a userid/password, but the user id gets created automatically the 1st time it is used (no registration and no user tracking!). There is no password management (change, recovery, etc) but that can be added if people care.


----------



## ciurca

Thanks again for this app. It works extremely well on my android phone w/ Dolphin HD browser.


----------



## Laxguy

Great work, Waltz! Thanks again.


----------



## Steve

Laxguy said:


> Great work, Waltz! Thanks again.


+1. Very nice to use with an iPod Touch.


----------



## arkenhill

I just set up both of my HD-DVRs on my new Kindle using bookmarks and the ip address in the web address. I also set up my channels on the channels tab and they seem to stay there. I honestly did not except this to work. The pages even load fast (for the Kindle).


----------



## camattin

I use the remote control web page from my Blackberry 9700. Works like a champ. +1!


----------



## JasonOT

Loving this page. I just wish I'd found it before I paid for an Android app that uses DTV's SHEF system, though the app is a littler nicer. In any case, it's great to have a way to control the DTV STB with my HP Touchpad too!!

Are there any changes in store for the 9/1 page change, or just moving addresses?


----------



## waltz49

Thanks Jason,
This is mainly just a move to a new domain name to get 'test' out of the URL and make it easier for people to remember (and spread around), but there are a few things I'm adding.

As of this writing, the current site is running all the stuff mentioned below.

For PC users (at least Windows & Linux), I added keyboard control of the DVR to the Channels tab. It already existed on the 'Keypad' tab. Basically, press the 1st letter of the Remote's name for a button to use that button (G:Guide, L:List, etc) . For special functions, there are a few special keys ([: rewind, ]: advance, space: pause, arrows: arrows, Enter: select, Esc: exit). There is a list of keyboard shortcuts on the Keypad tab for non-mobile devices.
Added 2 more keyboard shortcuts: "+" to toggle showing whats on next on each station and 'c' to toggle list customization mode. iPhone users can also double tap the channels list to toggle 'whats on next'. Android & Mac users - I dunno - can't test that myself.
Access to the station web site for most major stations. When you press on the station graphic next to the channel number, you already get the current program description. I added a link to the station web site so you can go look at schedules. Good for movie channels & finding out what type of stuff a channel shows as well as going to local stations (if Google can find the station, that is).
Minor fixes, but no major design fixes. 
There are still a few things I find unintuitive (pretty bad since I wrote it) but adding keyboard control channel tab fixes most of that for use with a laptop. There are still a few outstanding minor bugs too but nothing that is a showstopper.

The only thing I'm struggling with is how to provide a help function. Maybe a 2 minute youtube video would be best. Haven't decided.


----------



## drumnj

waltz49, I would like to thank you for the work you put in. This came in really handy for my (unusual) application, your code works great and saved me a ton of time.

I put together my own "homemade" slingbox, so your application was something I was looking for to control the box when I'm on the road.

I redid some stuff, since I only really needed the controls and favorite channels.
Have a look:

















Made a couple of small changes to your code as well. Instead of IP i did host and changed ports (instead of the default 8080).
I also changed the cursor interaction with the real remote. I like knowing what area of the buttons are clickable so I enabled the "finger pointer" to show up when hovering over the mapped areas of the buttons.

I may make some visual formatting changes in the future, but everything works beautifully. Oh, and I don't have a DVR too, if you were wondering.

So now I can use my box anywhere on the internet, even have family and friends use it from time to time .

Appreciate all the work you did and sharing it with us.


----------



## waltz49

New remote site is http://waltzremote.com.

Old references will be automatically redirected to the new site but please update your bookmarks or home-screen icons since I may eventually blow away the old site.


----------



## waltz49

drumnj - nice. Cool application for it. Btw, thanks for pointing out the missing cursor pointer on the remote. Not sure how I missed that but it is fixed at waltzremote.com now.

I like the checkbox to show the real remote and the favorite channels list. Most impressive: someone could understand my spaghetti code


----------



## drumnj

waltz49 said:


> Most impressive: someone could understand my spaghetti code


Haha ya, I had a buddy help "decode" it 

Didn't take too long, and what's important is that it works like a charm.


----------



## ColonelJulius

Waltz49, love your work. I use it all of the time. I have 2 questions.

1. Will you be adding the newer HBO and Cinemax channels to the list?

2. How about adding the ability to manually add OTA channels for those of us who have OTA tuners. I know there would be no guide data but just having the ability to tune to those channels would be great.

Thanks again for such a useful app.


----------



## waltz49

Try selecting 'all channels' on the info tab. It may be that some channels are filtered out by that. I'm considering some changes there since it is confusing (I get trapped by that myself). If that doesn't show them, send me the channel #s since, as a certified member of the penny-pinching cheapskate miserly tightwad club, I don't get any premium channels and it's kinda hard to keep up with DTV changes.

I'll think about the OTA stuff. I had the ability to type in channel #s for the lists originally but I never published it because it wasn't polished enough.


----------



## aloha_bill

is there any way when using keypad / keyboard control to 
execute 30 sec or >|


----------



## VLaslow

I can't believe I didn't see this thread until just now. This thing "rocks!"

It works on my iPhone and PC for my HR20-700.

Thanks.


----------



## waltz49

aloha_bill said:


> is there any way when using keypad / keyboard control to
> execute 30 sec or >|


The bracket keys [ and ] can do the 5 second back and 30 second forward respectively.

The remote's booklet calls those functions "replay" and "advance"


----------



## jdspencer

I can't believe I didn't see this until now. Well, I may have, but didn't note that it is also a web based app for PCs. As said above, "This thing rocks".
I look forward to your tweaks.

I'm using it on my notebook with Win 7 and Firefox 7 controlling an HR24-500.

This app does work with a Kindle, but obviously navigation sucks. 

Also, noticed that Ch 12 (CBS) for zip 13901 is missing.


----------



## waltz49

The channel list is now formatted better on an iPad2. If anyone wants to run this on an older iPad and let me know if it works, that'd be great. 

If anyone wants to buy me an android tablet, ...


----------



## RACJ2

Waltz49, been using your app on my PC with Firefox to control my living room DVR and love it. Tried to set it up for the DVR in my bedroom and I can't get it to work. I tried everything you had listed under troubleshooting on the "Changes and Known Issue" site, but no luck. I can ping the DVR, so it is on the network. Any other ideas?


----------



## Laxguy

One thing that works for me is to use separate browsers for each receiver, noting that each receiver has been set up with a fixed IP.


----------



## RACJ2

I'll give that a try.

No luck with using IE for the second DVR.


----------



## ciurca

The app has been a real asset for me. My kids always misplace the family room remote. The app runs perfect on my 4.3" DROID X via dolphin HD browser.


----------



## unmadebed

it works like a charm and has been a life saver for me! Thank you!!!


----------



## Laxguy

RACJ2 said:


> I'll give that a try.
> 
> No luck with using IE for the second DVR.


I can't test IE, but it works fine on Chrome, Firefox, Camino and Safari, (onna Mac)


----------



## gelat

It keeps cutting off the last 1/2 of my ip and saying invalid IP.


----------



## Laxguy

gelat said:


> It keeps cutting off the last 1/2 of my ip and saying invalid IP.


What IP are you entering?


----------



## gelat

I'm using 192.168.1.111


----------



## Laxguy

gelat said:


> I'm using 192.168.1.111


Try ending in, say .20


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

I'm also unable to enter a valid IP address - like the gentleman above, the last 2 octets are cut off.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

The exact bug - it's cutting off the IP address if you have a "0000" (or 0) octet. Everything to the right of the 0. is being cut off.


----------



## Steve

wilbur_the_goose said:


> The exact bug - it's cutting off the IP address if you have a "0000" (or 0) octet. Everything to the right of the 0. is being cut off.


My iOS 5 iPod Touch is cutting off the last two octets no matter what the address. E.g., I want 192.168.1.205, and I get 192.168. I also tried 192.168.1.9, and it still truncates it.

It's also parsing the zip code and putting a "," in the thousand position (12,345).


----------



## Laxguy

Are we talking of entering an IP address in Waltz's browser app, such as 192.168.1.27??

Try a different browser!


----------



## Steve

Laxguy said:


> Are we talking of entering an IP address in Waltz's browser app, such as 192.168.1.27??
> 
> Try a different browser!


Safari on iPod Touch.


----------



## Laxguy

Yokay-

I was merrily testing on browswers on my laptop, going back to RAC's question, not realizing that subsequent notes were all re the iPhone. Can confirm the glitch on iOS5, iPhone 4.


----------



## Laxguy

Just tried the iPad, exact same glitch. Are you guys all on iOS5?


----------



## Steve

Laxguy said:


> Just tried the iPad, exact same glitch. Are you guys all on iOS5?


I am.


----------



## forecheck

I see the same thing on iPhone 3GS and IPad 1, both with ios 5


----------



## azdave7042

Same thing here. Upgraded 2 iphone 4 to ios 5 and now have this same issue. My old iphone 3g on ios 4.1 does not exhibit this issue.

Must be a difference in safari between ios 4 and 5.

Hope Waltz can fix this soon.

Love the app by the way. Use it everyday on my notebook using chrome.


----------



## waltz49

This might be fixed now. I'm downloading iOS5 now so I'll know later this evening. The side effect of the fix is that you won't automatically get the numeric keypad.


----------



## Steve

waltz49 said:


> This might be fixed now. I'm downloading iOS5 now so I'll know later this evening. The side effect of the fix is that you won't automatically get the numeric keypad.


It is fixed on my iPod Touch, iOS 5. Thanks so much!

No biggie on having to toggle the keyboard, but coming up numeric was an elegant touch, IMHO!


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Yes - iOS5, iPhone 4


----------



## Game Fan

Mine is working. iPhone 4 running iOS5.


----------



## Laxguy

waltz49 said:


> This might be fixed now. I'm downloading iOS5 now so I'll know later this evening. The side effect of the fix is that you won't automatically get the numeric keypad.


Bingo! Works a treat on the iPhone 4 with iOS5. Had to reboot phone to refresh the Safari page, but then we were good to go.....
Thanks, man.


----------



## waltz49

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## azdave7042

Well now i can get the ip address to take. I can change channels using the keypad, but the controls tab is cutoff at the bottom and the page won't scroll up or down so I cant reach any of the DVR control buttons.

Also, the channels tab loads and this tab does scroll up and down.

Seems like you're making progress. I'm on an iphone 4 with ios 5.


----------



## waltz49

I think that is working. On the iPhone the control tab only has the one screen worth of info. The macros do need updating for the latest DVR software though. I'll get to that mid next week or sooner.


----------



## RogueWing16

Just found this app thanks to this thread. Works great on my Ipod Touch. Thanks for the app!:allthumbs


----------



## Steve

Noticed a start-up "splash screen" was added, and there is no longer a Safari menu bar. Nice touches! :up:


----------



## Laxguy

This lovely work by Waltz49 rocks on a laptop, too. That's where I've used it the most. 

Thanks again......


----------



## jdspencer

Just curious if Waltz is working on an update to get the macros working correctly on this great app with the new HD GUI? I don't use the macros very often, but had to try them when the new GUI was downloaded to my HRs.


----------



## cypherx

This is great alternative to get remote control on all devices as well as jail broken iPads. Keep up the great work waltz!


----------



## waltz49

"jdspencer" said:


> Just curious if Waltz is working on an update to get the macros working correctly on this great app with the new HD GUI? I don't use the macros very often, but had to try them when the new GUI was downloaded to my HRs.


I will make changes when I get a chance. Unfortunately it may be a week or a bit more. Should be easy... I just need to get a little time to do it


----------



## jdspencer

No problem. The basic functions work just fine. 

And I also thank you for this effort.
It's people like you that keep things interesting.


----------



## jdspencer

Since the subject of collaborative scheduling on the DVRs is showing up again, I'm wondering if an app could be written to allow the PC to view the current Series List on the PC? And, then be able to alter that list.
Maybe a new thread could be started to discuss this as this thread is just for remote control of the DVR.


----------



## Laxguy

jdspencer said:


> Since the subject of collaborative scheduling on the DVRs is showing up again, I'm wondering if an app could be written to allow the PC to view the current Series List on the PC? And, then be able to alter that list.
> Maybe a new thread could be started to discuss this as this thread is just for remote control of the DVR.


Yes, it could, but this idea has been requested many times, and my take is that any app that can do that will be authored by- or at least controlled by- DIRECTV® itself. The commands to fetch such info aren't available, afaik, and certainly commands to input changes to the List other than add things will probably never be available to us.


----------



## waltz49

Fixed the macros for the new guide a couple of days ago but forgot to post a notice... let me know if the few macros there aren't working. I still hope to add customized macros or maybe macro recording but as always that might be a while.


----------



## jdspencer

Thanks. It seem to be working for the most part.

It looks like it is going to a standard starting place before the subsequent commands take you to the selected page. However, it doesn't always end up where commanded, especially if you start from a different place. For example, if the Menu is already displayed and you select Series Manager it sometimes ends up on the All Movies page. Seems like the timing between commands may need to be tweaked. But, I suspect this could be a problem as this may depend on what DVR model is being controlled and other factors. I'm using my notebook PC/Win7 to control a HR24-500.

But, since the macros do work most of the time, I don't see this as a problem. Too many variables to get it perfect. Again, many thanks for your efforts with this IP control of the DVR.


----------



## mhaenchen

RACJ2 said:


> Waltz49, been using your app on my PC with Firefox to control my living room DVR and love it. Tried to set it up for the DVR in my bedroom and I can't get it to work. I tried everything you had listed under troubleshooting on the "Changes and Known Issue" site, but no luck. I can ping the DVR, so it is on the network. Any other ideas?


You may have a DVR that is blocking external access. Look under 'Whole House' for 'External Settings' and change from 'Block to 'Allow'.


----------



## mhaenchen

WaltzRemote is great. I use it on a laptop and my HP Touchpad.
Here are a few ideas I'd like to see you add. 
1. Under troubleshooting, tell people about how to unblock external device access on the whole house DVR.
2. Add a link to this discussion page.
3. Have an option to display the remote horizonally so you don't need to scroll to the bottom of the remote. I personally would like to see is scalable so it was about 10% smaller.


----------



## William1

I think I found a bug. When fast forwarding through commercials (using a sammy 7.0 tablet) it changes from the image of the RC64 to the plain buttons. Then the fast forwarding is going on, I have to get o the i screen, click once on the show keypad button, get back, reverse... very maddening. Otherwise, I love the app and look forward to you further development. It is the best out there for Android. I have tried the iRule, it stinks. Control via IP is the way to go.


----------



## johnnytex

Thanks for a great app.

Could you add 271 H2HD?

Thanks.


----------



## ColonelJulius

Why did all of the sports networks in the 600's disappear?


----------



## VLaslow

A little late here, but...I've been using your remote app on and off for a long time. It really saves me a lot of trouble when I need to control my dvr in the office from my bedroom.

Thanks buddy! You've been a big help to me.


----------



## jdspencer

Sorry to resurrect this thread, but I just noticed something weird using Waltz Remote and the Mix channels.
I tuned to 701 (currently the French Open) and then selected one of those shown (say 702), then using the channel up button the DVR just continued to go up through the channels. It's as if the remote didn't send some command to stop the next channel command. Or the timing is messed up.

I still love this little program.
Keep up the good work!

And to add, I'm using a laptop with win 7.


----------



## coolman302003

jdspencer said:


> I still love this little program.
> Keep up the good work!


+1 Yes! :righton: I still use it and really like it as well though I do wish we could control Genie Mini's with it. With that being said, the official D* app for iOS works quite well as a remote control for the clients.


----------

